# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Article: Siêu phẩm Samsung Galaxy S2 - LG Optimus 3D đọ sức

## dong2403

*Siêu phẩm Samsung Galaxy S2 - LG Optimus 3D đọ sức*

*Hai trong số những điện thoại nổi bật nhất tại Hội nghị di động thế giới (MWC) năm nay phải kể đến chiếc Samsung Galaxy S II và LG Optimus 3D. Cả hai đều nhấn mạnh vào công nghệ màn hình cao cấp và có bước chuyển từ smartphone sang “siêu điện thoại”. Vậy sản phẩm nào nổi trội hơn?*

Cả hai dòng điện thoại này đều chuyển từ smartphone sang phân khúc “_siêu điện thoại_” với bộ xử lý 2 lõi thế hệ tiếp theo; cùng nhấn mạnh vào công nghệ màn hình cao cấp, cho dù không khác nhau nhiều trong thể hiện. Do đó, thật khó để so sánh sản phẩm nào tốt hơn. Dưới đây là những so sách kỹ thuật về hai sản phẩm này.

*Phần mềm*
Cả *Galaxy S2* và *LG Optimus 3D* đều hoạt động trên hệ điều hành Android nhưng là hai phiên bản khác nhau. Điện thoại của Samsung sử dụng phiên bản 2.3 (Gingerbread), tùy biến với màn hình _TouchWiz 4.0 UI_ và nhập liệu văn bản kiểu _Swype_.
Samsung có chút ít sự vượt trội về phần mềm trên sản phẩm Galaxy S2, có tới 4 chức năng _Reader Hub, Social Hub, Games Hub_ và _Music Hub_ để quản lý về giải trí một cách hiệu quả và tiện dụng. Đồng thời sản phẩm còn có chế độ bảo mật thiết bị từ xa.


LG tùy biến các thành phần của hệ điều hành Android 2.2 với giao diện 3D.

​ Trong khi đó, _LG Optimus 3D_ sẽ ra mắt với hệ điều hành Android 2.2, có thể nâng cấp lên phiên bản 2.3 trong tương lai. Rõ ràng, LG có nhiều thời gian để chỉnh sửa phiên bản Android nay để tương thích với giao diện 3D độc nhất vô nhị của hãng. Chức năng Hot Key ‘_3D_’ chuyên dụng trên điện thoại có thể kích hoạt ngay một trong 5 giao diện 3D, gồm Gallery, Camera, Game & Apps, YouTube 3D và 3D Guide.

*Bộ xử lý*
Cả *Galaxy S2* và *Optimus 3D* đều được trang bị bộ xử lý hai lõi mới nhất. Bên trong S2, người dùng sẽ tìm thấy bộ xử lý Exynos (chính là chip ‘Orion’ trước đây), có tốc độ xung nhịp 1GHz. Đây là chip hai lõi nối tiếp sự thành công của chip Hummingbird lõi đơn, từng được trang bị cho điện thoại Galaxy hiện nay.
Trong khi đó, *Optimus 3D*, được trang bị bộ xử lý OMAP4 hai kênh, hai lõi 1GHz do Texas Instruments sản xuất. LG khẳng định rằng, nhờ đó mà tốc độ truyền dữ liệu giữa hai lõi và hai bộ nhớ sẽ nhanh hơn rất nhiều.
Với tốc độ này, người dùng có thể duyệt web, thực hiện đa tác vụ giữa các chương trình, chơi các trò chơi với tốc độ nhanh hơn và xem các bộ phim mượt hơn trước rất nhiều.

*Màn hình*
*Galaxy S2* được trang bị màn hình cảm ứng Super AMOLED Plus với lớp kính Gorilla Glass để tăng độ bền và chống trầy xước cho điện thoại. Màn hình 4,3-inch thực tế chỉ có 4,27-inch theo đường chéo và có độ phân giải 480x800 điểm ảnh.


Điểm nhấn của Galaxy S2 chính là màn hình Super AMOLED Plus.

​ Màn hình cảm ứng LCD 3D của *Optimus 3D* cũng có cùng kích cỡ và độ phân giải như của *Galaxy S2*. Tuy nhiên, công nghệ LCD sẽ không thể sánh được với màn hình Super AMOLED Plus của Galaxy S2. Tuy nhiên, Optimus 3D là điện thoại đầu tiên trên thế giới hỗ trợ xem hình ảnh 3D mà không cần kính phụ trợ.
*Bộ nhớ và dung lượng lưu trữ*
So với *Optimus 3D, Galaxy S2* có vẻ áp đảo hơn về bộ nhớ trong với hai phiên bản 16GB hoặc 32GB. Còn Optimus 3D chỉ có duy nhất phiên bản dung lượng 8GB. Tuy nhiên, cả hai đều có khe cắm thẻ microSD để tăng dung lượng lưu trữ lên 32GB. Điều đó có nghĩa là Galaxy S2 có dung lượng lưu trữ tối đa là 64GB và Optimus 3D tối đa là 40GB.

*Camera*
*Samsung Galaxy S2* được trang bị camera 8MP (3264x2448 điểm ảnh) với khả năng tự động lấy nét, đèn flash LED, thẻ tag địa lý, nhận diên khuôn mặt/nụ cười, cân bằng hình ảnh, quay video độ phân giải 1080 điểm ảnh,…Mặt trước có tích hợp thêm camera 2MP để thực hiện đàm thoại video hay để người dùng tự chụp chân dung.


Optimus 3D có hai camera 5MP ở mặt sau để tạo hình ảnh và quay video 3D (720 điểm ảnh).

​ Được trang bị 2 camera 5MP nên* LG Optimus 3D* có thể quay video và chụp ảnh 3D (độ phân giải 720 điểm ảnh) hoặc quay video 2D độ phân giải 1080 điểm ảnh.
Cả hai siêu phẩm này đều có camera phụ ở mặt trước, có lẽ là 1,3 hoặc 2MP để phục vụ cho các cuộc đàm thoại video.

*Kết nối*
*Galaxy S2* hỗ trợ kết nối 3G/HSDPA và HSPA+ với tốc độ lên tới 21Mb/giây, kết nối Wi-Fi chuẩn 802.11a/b/g/n cùng với khả năng chia sẻ nội dung DLNA và Wi-Fi Direct. Trong khi đó, kết nối Bluetooth 3.0+HS nâng tốc độ truyền dữ liệu lên tới 24Mb/giây.
Tuy không bằng Galaxy S2 nhưng Optimus 3D cũng hỗ trợ mạng 3G/HSDPA và HSPA+, kết nối Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n và Bluetooth 3.0. Cả hai điện thoại cùng có khe cắm microUSB, nghe đài FM âm thanh nổi và các cổng HDMI.


Cả hai điện thoại đều có cổng HDMI dành cho ngõ xuất video tới các TV HD.


​ *Định vị và các bộ cảm biến*
Với các siêu điện thoại, người hâm mộ thường chờ đợi hầu hết các smartphone được trang bị tính năng định vị GPS/A-GPS, con quay hồi chuyển tích hợp sẵn, bộ la bàn số, bộ cảm biến ánh sáng,…Và cả hai điện thoại này đều không làm người dùng thất vọng về điều đó.

*Giá*
Phiên bản *Galaxy S2* 16GB dự kiến sẽ bán với giá khoảng 1.048USD trong khi đó *LG Optimus 3D* rẻ hơn với giá 830USD.
*Kích thước*
*Galaxy S2* được thiết kế gọn gàng, đẹp mắt với kích cỡ 125,3 x 66,1 x 8,49mm. Sản phẩm dày khoảng 8,49mm, mỏng hơn cả điện thoại Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc, từng đoạt vương miện smartphone mỏng nhất thế giới từ tay iPhone 4.


Galaxy S2 dày khoảng 8,49-inch, mỏng hơn iPhone 4.

​ Điện thoại LG có kích thước 128,8x68x11,9mm. Chúng nhỉnh hơn* Galaxy S2* về mọi mặt. Nếu so sánh về trọng lượng, điện thoại *Optimus 3D* của LG nặng 168g còn “dế” Samsung nặng khoảng 116g.

*Nguồn pin*
Hiện, chưa nhà sản xuất nào cung cấp thông tin cụ thể về thời lượng sử dụng pin của sản phẩm này, nhưng *Samsung Galaxy S2* trang bị bộ pin 1650mAh, trong khi *Optimus* của LG có khả năng xem hình ảnh 3D chỉ trang bị pin Li-Ion 1500mAh.

----------

